# Confessionally Reformed Twitter Lists



## nwbingham (Nov 6, 2009)

I've seen a thread on here asking for people's Twitter usernames, but I thought it might be helpful since the release of Twitter Lists to create a few Reformed lists that are more specific than "Reformed"

I've created three main lists:

Twitter / @nwbingham/conf-westminster (for those who confess the Westminster Standards)

Twitter / @nwbingham/conf-threeforms (for those who confess the Three Forms of Unity)

Twitter / @nwbingham/conf-london1689 (for those who confess the 1689 London Baptist Confession of Faith)

And because I'd like to make contact with any other RP's from the US, Ireland or Australia who are on Twitter, I created:

Twitter / @nwbingham/reformed-presbyterian

If you comment with your Twitter name and the list(s) you'd like to be a part of, I'll add you ASAP. At present the lists are empty, but I'm sure it won't take long to fill them. Once they fill up I'll promote them on my blog as well as on Twitter. If you'd like me to create any other lists just let me know.


----------



## Kings Bro (Nov 6, 2009)

I would like to join the westminster list. @kingsbrojr


----------



## nwbingham (Nov 6, 2009)

Done!

_Although I'm not going to confirm each one as it could get a bit mad. You'll have to check if I've added you or not. _


----------



## Bookmeister (Nov 6, 2009)

I would like to join westminster @Alan_Gielczyk


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 6, 2009)

What in the world is twitter and how do you use it/how does it work?

What can it do that PB can't?


----------



## William Price (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd like to join the LBCF1689 list...

@HGReformed


----------



## Michael (Nov 6, 2009)

Sure!

[email protected]


----------



## TrueConvert (Nov 6, 2009)

Can I join both the LBC and the Westminster?
I'm wrestling through the baptism issue as we speak.
Anyway, I'd like to join,
@trueconvert


----------



## nwbingham (Nov 6, 2009)

TrueConvert said:


> Can I join both the LBC and the Westminster?
> I'm wrestling through the baptism issue as we speak.
> Anyway, I'd like to join,
> @trueconvert



Twitter might break if I do that 

Added you to both, but let me know when you know so the lists are as accurate as possible.

-----Added 11/6/2009 at 02:40:33 EST-----



ewenlin said:


> What in the world is twitter and how do you use it/how does it work?
> 
> What can it do that PB can't?



That's difficult to answer. If you don't know what Twitter is by now then it might not make sense (Twitter is everywhere, even on the news and even here in Australia). It is one of those things where someone like me argued that it was all silly until I took the plunge. Now, it's my favourite social networking tool.

What's better than PB? Well, it is different, so it would be comparing apples with oranges. However, Twitter is considered Web 2.0, that is to say it's the latest use of web trends, whereas others would say an online forum is very 1990. ;-)

To dispel one myth that many have about Twitter. Most Christians don't use it to announce what they ate for breakfast. For example, I use it to share what I'm reading online (great resources), to share quotes, to ask brief questions (which my Twitter followers give me answers to), ask for prayer requests, and to connect with those I would not normally. This could all be done at PB but Twitter is more portable so it is a lot easier. I've also found that it has helped me to be succinct and to the point. What do I really want to say? After all, I have to condense it to 140 characters.

Twitter Lists allows you to be on Twitter and follow "a list" and you'll receive updates from everyone on that list. Makes it a lot easier, and allows you to find like-minded brethren (or contrary minded for iron sharpening iron purposes) on Twitter.


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 6, 2009)

Isn't Twitter a one-way communication? I've been receiving Paul Washer's twits, tweets, twitts, (what is it called) for a long time and I love it. But isn't that all there is? Unless there's some kind of Twitter 2.0 that allows for two-way communication.

I heard someone (I think its Johnnie Mac but can't say for sure) say that Twitter is for tweets. Just jesting.


----------



## nwbingham (Nov 6, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Isn't Twitter a one-way communication?



Absolutely not! Twitter's website allows you to reply to tweets (and if you do the person is notified) or send private messages to people. I recommend TweetDeck as the application of choice. It is very much _not_ one way.

If I was MacArthur I would have said, "Twitter is for twits!" but I like Twitter and I'm not MacArthur so I won't say it.


----------



## Redbeard (Nov 6, 2009)

@jgoliver to the Westminster list please


----------



## carlgobelman (Nov 6, 2009)

Greetings Nathan!

Please add me to the Westminster list (@carlgobelman).


----------



## Jake (Nov 8, 2009)

@jawee for WCF please


----------



## nwbingham (Nov 8, 2009)

Am I really the *only* Reformed Presbyterian on Twitter? Come on RP's; if you're on Twitter reply with your username (please).


----------



## Michael (Nov 8, 2009)

nwbingham said:


> Am I really the *only* Reformed Presbyterian on Twitter? Come on RP's; if you're on Twitter reply with your username (please).


I'm guessing most, if not all, Reformed Presbyterians are just gonna go with the WCF list...

Is there a reason there are 2 lists that essentially mirror each other?


----------



## nwbingham (Nov 8, 2009)

Michael Turner said:


> Is there a reason there are 2 lists that essentially mirror each other?



That list is for my purposes primarily - to find other RP's on Twitter. It's a denominational list as opposed to a confessional list.


----------

